# Mega Mac n Cheese bites



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

Normally we make these as a small appetizer. I thought I’d try them in the larger silicone muffin cups.

you can put these in the smoker and baked them. I was experimenting so I just used smoked cheddar that we have from the last batch I smoked.

the recipe that I use is pretty simple. And I will post it in the photos. It’s a good base and you can add anything to it. Three ingredients, four if you count the water.
You can use whatever cheese you like or a mixture. Same goes for the spices. I kept it simple with salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder for this test batch. I like to add hot sauce but I didn’t this time.
Once you have your man c cheese made you’ll want to set your muffin cups ready. Spray the inside with Pam. Put a liberal
Amount of the cheap grated Parmesan in each cup. Swirl around to coat bottom and sides. Place on a sheet or in a cast iron pan. Scoop Mac n cheese into cups and fill. Place in fridge and allow to set for at least 1hr and up to 4 days. Note: you can freeze at this stage if you want. 

Set up smoker or oven for 350.
While the smoker heats up take Mac n cheese cups out of fridge and top with more grated Parmesan, salt, pepper and if desired hot sauce.

Place into smoker and cook for 20-30 minutes or until bubbly. If tops aren’t browned use a torch or place under broiler until you have the desired color.
Allow to cool slightly and serve. They can also be served cold.






































here’s the small cups versus the big cups I used.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 3, 2020)

Cool!  That looks good!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JCAP (Dec 3, 2020)

I like this very much....might have to invest in some of these cups.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fine looking creations!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

They do look great. When I make Mac & Chz, we usually have left overs. They could go right in the cups...JJ


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 4, 2020)

You had me at appetizer.  Now I need silicone cups.
Good ideas!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 4, 2020)

Thise look great! That would go over well in my house!


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 4, 2020)

That looks really good.
I see a run on silicone cup sales coming up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> They do look great. When I make Mac & Chz, we usually have left overs. They could go right in the cups...JJ


Excellent idea  JJ.  The recipe I used above makes just enough for 10-12 of these. I ended up with 10 this go around and two  spoon dulls for the chef!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2020)

2Mac said:


> That looks really good.
> I see a run on silicone cup sales coming up.


We have used these more in the past year since we bought them than our muffin tin that we’ve owned for decades.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2020)

I am a Mac-n-cheese addict!
I could eat it every night.
Now with this method I could!!
Gonna try it Case!!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I am a Mac-n-cheese addict!
> I could eat it every night.
> Now with this method I could!!
> Gonna try it Case!!
> Al


Make a big batch! This batch didn’t last long!


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2020)

Case Very nice!! I am going to try this with regular mini muffin cups, using my M&C recipe.
I'll let ya know how it works. Points
Richie


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2020)

Must have missed this the first go around. Awesome idea! Put some bacon on mine please


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2020)

tropics said:


> Case Very nice!! I am going to try this with regular mini muffin cups, using my M&C recipe.
> I'll let ya know how it works. Points
> Richie


Richie the mini cups work fine. You just have to eat more, lol!


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2020)

Case BIG Thank You the kids loved them. Wife & I also great app.





Used a spoon the paper did not stick





Thanks again
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2020)

tropics said:


> Case BIG Thank You the kids loved them. Wife & I also great app.
> View attachment 474187
> 
> Used a spoon the paper did not stick
> ...


Oh yeah that’s a batch! Looks great. Next time I want to mix in buffalo chicken. We have a retardant here that makes buffalo chicken Mac n cheese and it’s awesome.


----------



## clifish (Dec 8, 2020)

did this tonight,  used smoked gouda and was great


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2020)

clifish said:


> did this tonight,  used smoked gouda and was great
> View attachment 474382


Looks tasty!


----------



## clifish (Dec 22, 2020)

doing again tonight but as a whole casserole instead of cup cake portions.  Using Gruyere/cheddar/Colby jack and smoked gouda.....oh and bacon!!!!


----------

